# Drools - Stop sobald erste Regel getroffen wird



## skuki (6. Jul 2015)

Hallo, 

bin gerade am ersten Projekt mit Drools und suche eine Möglichkeit wie man nach dem ersten Match der Regeln den gesamten Ablauf abbrechen kann. 

Gibt es eine Art "break"?

Habe folgenden Beitrag in einem alten Drools Forum gefunden:



> there is also the fireLimit option, see the workingmemory api. So you can specify the max number of rules it can fire



Ich habe mir die API angesehen, doch nirgends stand etwas von fireLimit. Auch in der Drools Doc. steht nichts. Diese Info war leider auch aus dem Jahr 2008. 

Kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit? 

DANKE!


----------



## daybyter (24. Jul 2015)

Ich würde das mit states machen. Also einen state finished definieren, und bei allen Regeln testen, ob dieser schon erreicht wurde. Nur falls dies nicht der Fall ist, wird die Regel weiter evaluiert. So kann nach dem Erreichen dieses Zustands keine Regel mehr triggern. Das scheint mir schöner zu sein als den Evaluator abzuschießen.


----------



## skuki (24. Jul 2015)

Ok danke. 

Hab das mit 
	
	
	
	





```
kSession.fireAllRules(1);
```
gelöst  

lg


----------

